
Learn to code: Build a web app in six months - open-source-ux
https://ddatlearntocode.netlify.com/
======
duiker101
Is this an actual Government program or it just uses their template (which if
I remember correctly is OS)?

I like that it's pretty realistic in it's expectations. Courses that claim you
can build a web app from zero in a few days are basically tell you what to do
without actually having you learn anything of value.

The course itself seems to cover a lot but many of the lessons are way too
fast. Going from declaring variables to event listeners without explaining
what functions are and how callbacks work seems to ask a lot from a novice.

